# Scientologists Do Not Fuck Around



## Grace (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello my faithful squattheplanet friends. I would like to start off this thread claiming to be an agnostic with some serious reservations about organized religion. I would also like to say that I do not mean to offend anyone (scientologists basically) with the stories I am about to tell you. Also...if I turn up dead in the coming weeks/months as a result of alleged suicide, please call the press because I am in average to above average mental health and have never, nor do I expect to, have thoughts of suicide. 

So you all know who Beck is, right? Talented, incredibly attractive, dancing machine musician and widely known scientologist (and therefore not perfect, as I had once imagined). Beck has been becoming more and more prominent in the community of scientology, and this happened about a month and a half ago. Here's the abridged version:

Beck's got a videographer. Videographer's got a girlfriend. Beck really likes videographer, and videographer's girlfriend, and wants them to join scientologists around the world in the fight against the daily stresses of life (caused the moment alien souls infested homo sapiens in the Paleolithic age -- no joke, that's what scientologists believe). Beck, along with unnamed scientologist friends, start to try and recruit videographer and videographer's girlfriend, although they do so unsuccessfully. Weeks later, police reports are filed by videographer, stating that Beck and a bunch of scientologists tried to brainwash him and his girlfriend, and that their attempts at recruitment were becoming more than worrisome. 
Soon after this, the videographer's girlfriend turns up dead. Alleged suicide. One week after that, videographer turns up dead. The police report stated that he appeared to have "walked into the ocean". 

I'm not done. Remember that guy who stole the wedding tape belonging to Tom Cruise (also a well known scientologist) and was trying to sell it for a million dollars? Turned up dead. Alleged suicide.

May I repeat: scientologists do not fuck around. I'm saying nothing more than the reporting I've done on actual police reports. I draw no correlation between these deaths, which were obviously suicide and could have been nothing else, and the community surrounding the Church of Scientology. I do not accuse Beck, Tom Cruise, nor any other religious *ahem* follower of the Church of Scientology of any behavior that can be called into question. I would never go so far as to call these actions unsavory or even criminal. I love Scientology. It has changed my life.
(My doppleganger wrote that, just before I killed her)


----------



## Mouse (Nov 14, 2007)

fucking crazies.


their religion makes just as much sense as all the other religions though. and they are jsut as violent and crazy.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 15, 2007)

i really view scientology as almost a big a threat to society as christianity. the reason for this is that they base their religion mostly in money (it's why they call it the credit card religion) and they do a lot of shady shit, and have a lot of people purposely placed in important areas of the government (for example, key positions of the IRS).

also, they do really fucked up stuff to their kids, especially if they refuse to believe in scientology. like put their kids in detention camps in bumfuck nowhere nevada for years. i know all this because i used to live with two girls whose parents were somewhat high up on the scientology scale, and it happened to them.

also, if scientology decides it REALLY doesn't like you, they'll have you "declared", which means that no one in scientology can talk to or associate with you, ever. if they do, they'll get "declared" and so on. there's no exception for parents and kids either so if my friends got declared (which almost happened once) they would no longer be allowed to talk to or see their parents.

it's a long story, but ive had my own run-ins with scientologists, and they're the most big brother is watching you religion ive ever encountered. like i said, it's a long story, but basically, they dropped off a letter "of formal complaint" at my house, with a long list of accusations, including "nattering" (the scientology word for talking shit on scientology) listing all of our names and other personal information. this is the first time that using a fake name had really paid off for me, cause they listed my name as "matt (last name unknown)"

MWAHAHAHAHA....

but yeah, FUCK SCIENTOLOGY. FUCK ALL OPPRESSIVE RELIGIONS.


----------



## jack ransom (Nov 29, 2007)

I had no idea that they were so freemasonesque times 10. this is totally scary. people getting killed over this shit? ridiculous.


----------



## Exile (Nov 29, 2007)

..........Look into jack parsons(nasa dude) and Hubbard........they tried to bring about the anti christ but then hubbard scammed jack.............I sound crazy haha but look it up. :shock:


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't care what anyone says...
Hubbard wrote dope science fiction books, and never stopped writin' em!


----------



## Grace (Dec 1, 2007)

Exile said:


> ..........Look into jack parsons(nasa dude) and Hubbard........they tried to bring about the anti christ but then hubbard scammed jack.............I sound crazy haha but look it up. :shock:



Dude....really? I can't fucking stand religions like this one, and to think it was all dreamed up by some freak sci-fi author one day when he realized he could scam about 100 million people at least by creating a false icon. 

What really sucks about the whole religion thing is the fact that there is something really beautiful about spirituality, and not about religion. I don't know what I believe, but I know that relying on the existence of God or promise of Heaven stunts one's life to the point of boredom. I know also that if we all just took a look around at each other once in a while, we would see that all we ever need is right in front of and around us. And if we cared enough to see the ancient wisdom that remains with nature, we wouldn't need to create a God or gods to explain how everything is or came to be. All that matters is that it's here now.

And to justify spending MONEY to help support any kind of prolonging of the worship of false icons is ridiculous. Which makes killing over it three steps beyond ridiculous, on the rocks, with a twist and finished with some fresh herbs and a psycho. Pardon me, I just got off work serving yuppies.


----------



## Exile (Dec 1, 2007)

Grace said:


> Exile said:
> 
> 
> > ..........Look into jack parsons(nasa dude) and Hubbard........they tried to bring about the anti christ but then hubbard scammed jack.............I sound crazy haha but look it up. :shock:
> ...



Scientology is quite a wacked out system.

Christianity on the other hand is really beautiful. Personally though I feel we get a bad rap because of evangelicals. My vision of the church is that of the early church in rome who had to do mass in the catacombs where they burried their dead in secret. As a catholic we deny the modern and follow the oldest traditions. Same with our lost brothers the orthodox 8) ......anyways even if you hate religion all together I think you can appreciate the teachings of jesus. Im sure really everyone can.


----------



## Grace (Dec 1, 2007)

But that's the difference between spirituality and religion in the first place. Of course we can appreciate the teachings of Jesus. Some people don't even believe he existed, arguing that the name "Jesus" simply means "healer" and as a result, his is just another story that was contrived in the bible, and not necessarily an actual anthology of life. 

The problem is that most people cannot accept "teachings" without the rules that come along with it and, as a result, the teachings themselves are lost. Furthermore, the powers that be notice the possibility of commodification, but only with organization and conformity. That's why something like Christian Anarchy is so appealing to someone like me, or one who is disillusioned with the dangers of overarching power. 

Why, for instance, can we all not quote the Tao, or teachings of the Buddha, or Bodhisatwas that carry so much knowledge of nature and the world, and ways to live a peaceful, beautiful, nonviolent life. So much blood is spilled over Western Religions, but I can't think of one war fought over an Eastern thought or philosophy. Rather, a gentle nudge in the other direction with thorough acceptance of the origin.


----------



## Exile (Dec 1, 2007)

Grace said:


> But that's the difference between spirituality and religion in the first place. Of course we can appreciate the teachings of Jesus. Some people don't even believe he existed, arguing that the name "Jesus" simply means "healer" and as a result, his is just another story that was contrived in the bible, and not necessarily an actual anthology of life.
> 
> The problem is that most people cannot accept "teachings" without the rules that come along with it and, as a result, the teachings themselves are lost. Furthermore, the powers that be notice the possibility of commodification, but only with organization and conformity. That's why something like Christian Anarchy is so appealing to someone like me, or one who is disillusioned with the dangers of overarching power.
> 
> Why, for instance, can we all not quote the Tao, or teachings of the Buddha, or Bodhisatwas that carry so much knowledge of nature and the world, and ways to live a peaceful, beautiful, nonviolent life. So much blood is spilled over Western Religions, but I can't think of one war fought over an Eastern thought or philosophy. Rather, a gentle nudge in the other direction with thorough acceptance of the origin.



Well religion is more like the organized set of prayers,traditionsm, and other set of things you believe in. Even the early christian anarchist dorothy day was part of a church. The thing with people who dont believe jesus existed havnt actually looked at the history. The biggest historians the pagan ones even mention him. Same with pagan census. He definetly existed and his true name was yeshua not jesus (its more a translated form).

Every teaching comes with free will. You can choose to do so or not to. If you truly believe in hell well then its not so much an issue. In christian anarchism you learn to make a distinct difference from the state and the church(check link at bottom).
Peter Maurin, Amman Hennacy,Dorothy Day, Thomas Merton, Léonce Crenier , Philip Berrigan,Ivan Illich, Daniel Berrigan, Thomas J. Hagerty John Seymour, and E.F. Schumacher all were anarchist as well as catholic.

Now with western religions they all come from the same place. They also claim their god is supreme that is why those wars were raged back in the day. Now if you look at say the daily messages from the vatican tolerance is generally preached. Like if you are to look at them on another religions holy day it talks about wishing them well and tolerance for eachother. Though with islam their is tolerance but their is also that distrust of infidel kind of thing. All of the western religions generally preach tolerance and peace. In fact..... statistically atheist leaders throughout history have caused the most deaths in history. Remember governments are the ones who wage war.

Moa chinese communist leader kill tally =70 million DEAD(atheist) 
Stalin communist kill tally= 30 to 60 million DEAD(atheist) 
Polpot communist kill tally= 3 to 4 million dead(atheist) 
Lenin kill tally= 10 million dead(atheist) 
Trotsky communist butcher= millions dead(atheist) 
Kim Jong millions dead(atheist) 
Hitler 30 million DEAD(atheist) 

Atheist arnt bloodthirsty the point of showing these statistics is to show that christians arnt as blood thirsty as atheist make them seem.






http://www.jesusradicals.com/essays/the ... chism.html


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 1, 2007)

Hitler was by no means an atheist, had actually had a lot of support from the catholic church, read Hitler's Pope, and he was obsessed with the Judeo-Christian religion and the occult.


----------



## Exile (Dec 1, 2007)

Imbrium said:


> Hitler was by no means an atheist, had actually had a lot of support from the catholic church, read Hitler's Pope, and he was obsessed with the Judeo-Christian religion and the occult.



Mega post...........

Google the thule society. :? 

Exorcism of hitler. 
http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brukerdisk ... 08.217.185 
http://www.cathnews.com/news/608/176.php 

Persecution of the church: 
http://www.ewtn.com/vnews/getstory.asp?number=32525 
http://www.churchinhistory.org/pages/le ... rscath.htm 
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pol/378019198.html 
http://www.catholiceducation.org/articl ... h0033.html 
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pol/378020782.html 
http://www.catholicleague.org/catalyst/ ... /essay.htm 
http://www.fatherkolbe.com/ 



On Pius XI and the nazis: 

Mit brennender Sorge (German for "With deep anxiety," literally; "With burning concern.") is an encyclical of Pope Pius XI, published on March 10, 1937 (but bearing a date of Passion Sunday, March 14). The encyclical dealt with the condition of the Roman Catholic Church in Nazi Germany, and criticized Nazism. It is one of the few papal encyclicals in history not written in Latin. The encyclical was addressed to German bishops and was read in all parish churches of Germany. Pope Pius XI credited its creation and writing to the Cardinal Secretary of State, Eugenio Cardinal Pacelli, who later became Pope Pius XII. There was no pre-announcement of the encyclical, and its distribution was kept secret in an attempt to ensure the unhindered public reading of its contents in all the Catholic Churches of Germany. 

Some passages stated: 

"Whoever exalts race, or the people, or the State, or a particular form of State, or the depositories of power, or any other fundamental value of the human community—however necessary and honorable be their function in worldly things—whoever raises these notions above their standard value and divinizes them to an idolatrous level, distorts and perverts an order of the world planned and created by God; he is far from the true faith in God and from the concept of life which that faith upholds" 
"This God, this Sovereign Master, has issued commandments whose value is independent of time and space, country and race. As God's sun shines on every human face so His law knows neither privilege nor exception. Rulers and subjects, crowned and uncrowned, rich and poor are equally subject to His word. From the fullness of the Creators' right there naturally arises the fullness of His right to be obeyed by individuals and communities, whoever they are. This obedience permeates all branches of activity in which moral values claim harmony with the law of God, and pervades all integration of the ever-changing laws of man into the immutable laws of God." "None but superficial minds could stumble into concepts of a national God, of a national religion; or attempt to lock within the frontiers of a single people, within the narrow limits of a single race, God, the Creator of the universe, King and Legislator of all nations before whose immensity they are "as a drop of a bucket" (Isaiah xl, 15). " 

http://homepages.paradise.net.nz/mische ... nazis.html 
http://homepages.paradise.net.nz/mische ... nazis.html 
http://www.catholicculture.org/library/ ... ecNum=1438 
http://www.catholicculture.org/library/ ... ecNum=1439 
http://www.pius-xii.com/ 
http://net2.netacc.net/~mafg/nazi02.htm 
http://www.catholicleague.org/pius/framemain.htm 
http://www.markriebling.com/nazipope.html 
http://www.catholicculture.org/library/ ... ecnum=3431 
http://www.catholicculture.org/library/ ... ecnum=1339 
http://www.catholicleague.org/piusxii_a ... iusxii.htm 
http://www.catholic.com/library/HOW_Piu ... D_JEWS.asp 
http://www.ewtn.com/library/ISSUES/BLETP12.HTM 
http://catholiceducation.org/articles/h ... h0004.html 
http://catholiceducation.org/articles/h ... h0002.html 
http://catholiceducation.org/articles/h ... h0003.html 
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m ... 8202/print 
http://www.catholicculture.org/library/ ... recnum=345 
http://www.catholicculture.org/library/ ... ecnum=1064 
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m ... 7732/print 
http://catholiceducation.org/articles/h ... h0028.html 
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m ... 0376/print 
http://catholiceducation.org/articles/h ... h0039.html 
http://catholiceducation.org/articles/p ... h0024.html 
http://www.traces-cl.com/apr2001/pio.htm 
http://www.catholic.net/rcc/Periodicals ... hione.html 
http://www.catholicsocialscientists.org ... ffairs.htm 
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m ... 9822/print 
http://www.americamagazine.org/content/ ... le_id=1587 
http://catholiceducation.org/articles/facts/fm0015.html 
http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-110074610.html 
http://www.beliefnet.com/story/159/story_15942.html 
http://zenit.org/article-12040?l=english 
http://zenit.org/article-12071?l=english 
http://chiesa.espresso.repubblica.it/de ... 2038&eng=y 
http://chiesa.espresso.repubblica.it/de ... 4104&eng=y 
http://zenit.org/article-14979?l=english 
http://zenit.org/article-15025?l=english 
http://www.cwnews.com/news/viewstory.cfm?recnum=43555 
http://www.theamericanmag.com/article.p ... cle_id=387 
http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satellitec ... %2FPrinter 
http://www.catholicexchange.com/vm/inde ... t_id=33346 
http://www.catholicexchange.com/vm/inde ... t_id=33357 
http://www.cwnews.com/news/viewstory.cfm?recnum=45425 
http://www.thetablet.co.uk/articles/8475/ 
http://zenit.org/article-16832?l=english 
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2006/09/ ... chives.php 
http://zenit.org/article-17845?l=english 
http://zenit.org/article-17856?l=english 
http://www.insidethevatican.com/newsfla ... t25-06.htm 
http://www.catholicnewsagency.com/new.php?n=8490 
http://article.nationalreview.com/q=YTU ... EzYjY4NzI= 
http://zenit.org/article-18773?l=english 
http://www.zenit.org/article-18880?l=english 
http://www.zenit.org/article-18946?l=english 
http://www.zenit.org/article-19309?l=english 
http://www.zenit.org/article-19328?l=english 
http://zenit.org/article-19702?l=english 
http://www.catholicnews.com/data/storie ... 703108.htm 
http://www.catholicnews.com/data/storie ... 703179.htm 
http://ncrcafe.org/node/1154 

Our new pope and the nazis: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_life ... nedict_XVI 
http://bc.edu/research/cjl/metaelements ... _nazis.htm


----------



## Grace (Dec 10, 2007)

Fastest way to kill a thread:

Encourage readers to click on about 50 individual links to do research on something they only partially care about, and has nothing to do with the original subject.


----------



## Exile (Dec 10, 2007)

Grace said:


> Fastest way to kill a thread:
> 
> Encourage readers to click on about 50 individual links to do research on something they only partially care about, and has nothing to do with the original subject.


Im sorry im just prone to defending my self with a mass of evidence when an arguement ensues.....especially with misconceptions.

Either way catholic church =/= Nazis


----------



## Adversaryan (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't like scientology, they are fuckin creepy, creepy in that mormon kinda way but with more intensity. I could give a shit about christianity "in all its forms" because the basic ideal nomatter how you wanna put it is "you are nothing he is everything" fuck that. ever noticed scientologists are all verry wide eyed? I do however like the idea that an alien race inhabited the human brain and walla theres us. That would explane some inner struggle lol. Personaly I believe were all our own gods and there are no outside forces, regarldess of how many candles you burn or how many pretty rocks you have. because nothing can make you do anything EVER! exept YOU! therefor even if there was anything it would be useless to worship something that can't make anything happen in the first place. I think everyone needs to stop being so self important that they have to think imaginary things care about them when noone else does. And get some real self importance.


----------



## Adversaryan (Dec 10, 2007)

That is pretty suprising that beck is a scientologist. lol I like how saying that is starting to sound like, wow who would have thought he was a cerial killer. He dosen't look like a scientologist. And i cant imagine how someone who once said something go great like 
"In the time of chimpanzees I was a monkey,
butane in my veins so I'm out to get the junkie
with the plastic eyeballs, spraypaint the vegetables,
dog food stalls with the beefcake pantyhose"
" would agree that he is of an alien race that inhabited the human mind. lol. 
I would have pegged beck for something more hippyish. Ofcorse I diddnt like anything he did after his first album anyway.


----------



## Grace (Dec 11, 2007)

Adversaryan said:


> I would have pegged beck for something more hippyish. Ofcorse I diddnt like anything he did after his first album anyway.



WHAT?!?! Are you nuts? The man is a musical genuis, and all of his albums are wonderful. How could you not like Guero? And how could you think Midnite Vultures is anything less than the sexiest collaboration of music ever? Dude. I have to go do some stress detox from reading that.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 11, 2007)

Recently I was reading a book on cults in modern america recently, and the part on Scientologists (A whopping three chapters) had some frightening things. I guess a lot of employers for big businesses and such will send their employees to workshops to boost employee moral, and Scientologists own a bunch of these workshop/camp/resort things and use them as a means of conversion.


----------



## uppitycrip (Dec 14, 2007)

lron was a pedophile too.


----------



## Exile (Dec 14, 2007)

I lold.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trementina_Base


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 14, 2007)

Exile said:


> I lold.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trementina_Base



dude, that is not only ridiculous, but just plain fucked up. god i hate scientology. i mean, for christ's sake (pun intended) they're building a fucking base with a god damn airstrip:

[img_size = 500:1i8tts3z]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/51/Scientology_Trementina.jpg[/img_size:1i8tts3z]


----------



## skunkpit (Dec 14, 2007)

all praise lieology
keep consuming in ignorant bliss till the fuckin planet explodes...
hypocritical waste of life...
imagine.. how many fuckin scientology books are printed
how many fuckin trees are pointlessly slaughted for those damn books...

THEN PEOPLE BELIEVE THEM

hahahha

as long as there is religion there will be war..
fuck all of it in its child molesting crusty butthole sludge spinless blobs that roll around 

sorry iv just seen so many people consumed by religion that i do not agree on any

well maybe fuck all but

ilialilia shatan


----------



## jack ransom (Dec 15, 2007)

rideitlikeyoustoleit said:


> Recently I was reading a book on cults in modern america recently, and the part on Scientologists (A whopping three chapters) had some frightening things. I guess a lot of employers for big businesses and such will send their employees to workshops to boost employee moral, and Scientologists own a bunch of these workshop/camp/resort things and use them as a means of conversion.



my friend went to rehab out in california and it was somewhere around 25,000 dollars and the thing was run by scientologists. they didn't shove scientology down her throat in a direct way, but everything they taught her were scientologist principles. super fucked up hey? I guess if you do research on the program you find out its a huge scam for scientology. quite a shame, really.

I quit talking shit on Christianity as much as I use to when I met christian anarchists who are consistently the friendliest, most no-bullshit crust punks I've ever met in my life. And then there's the Zapatistas, who use liberation theology, which is condemned by the pope and the catholic church, as a means of ending a lot of oppression. I am by no means a christian, but its not *totally* evil.


----------



## Exile (Dec 15, 2007)

Hahah I remember they set up this giant tent in the center of my city and they were passing out all this like free lit.......the first like 100 pages was how to be happy.....then it lead into how scientology is happiness. :lol:


----------



## Exile (Dec 15, 2007)

MattPist said:


> Exile said:
> 
> 
> > I lold.
> ...


and tom cruise wants to make an underground bucker for his house to protect against some alien race.........

http://www.celebitchy.com/6163/tom_crui ... the_world/


----------



## Grace (Dec 16, 2007)

Recently I was walking through Times Square with my best friend on our way towards Penn Station, to catch the next train back to Jersey, and we passed these tables set up on the sidewalk. On top of the table, I saw a bunch of books displayed, emblazoned with the title "Dionetics". 

"Dude!!" I hissed, slapping her arm, "Scientologists! Let's go take that stress test and talk to them."
She paused and gave me an "I-really-don't-want-to" look. I dragged her over and we sat in separate chairs as young fanatics in suits with otherwise bright futures hooked us up to machines that looked like they were made by third graders and coated in silver plastic paint. I was told to hold lightly onto an aluminum cylinder that, when I sqeezed slightly, made the needles on said machine jump. My fanatic began to ask me questions.
"So," he said, "tell me about yourself."
"Well...(about me)"
"What's your family like? Do you get along with your mother?"
I began to think about the last conversation I had had with her, about something or other she wanted me to do, or I needed to do, and the needle on the machine began moving slightly into the "danger, I'm stressed" zone.
"Ahhhh," he said all-knowingly, "does your mother make you stressed out?"
"Unlike any other mother in the country, yes, mine makes me anxious sometimes."

We plunged into a twenty second conversation about what she does to make me stressed, and the things in life in general which get to me (which get to all people) concerning the mundane trivialities we fill our days with because we insist on continuing life the next day in a mildly comfortable fashion. At the end of this, he takes the cylinder out of my hand and says, 
"Look I think that you're pretty stressed out, and that's normal. But (he lifts up a heavy $45.00 copy of Dionetics) have you ever heard of this book called Dionetics?" 
I nodded and smiled slightly in a playful nonbeliever way. He continued, non phased,
"Well, this was written by a man named Elron Hubbard, and it deals with the daily stresses of life and ways to cope with that stress."
"Oh yeah," I said as though I had heard a story about the book fleetingly on the news one night, "isn't this the text that Scientologists use in their religion?" His smile faltered.
"Well, Scientology isn't really a religion, it's more of a -- a --"
" -- philosophy -- "
"Yes, exactly, a philosophy. We don't ask you to believe in a higher power, and we don't have prayers. This is just a way to live your life, and a guide to do that without stress." 
I eventually shook off the sales pitches he was aiming at my wallet and told him that there was no way I was going to be purchasing the book, but that I would very much like to read through it while I was there. He gave me a card with directions to the Church of Scientology on 48th street, and I didn't mention the fact that the word "Church" was included. 
From behind, I heard a debate gaining in intensity between my best friend (a cognitive science graduate from Vassar College) and her fanatic in pinstripes, concerning how it is impossible for her to blindly believe in anything without having any information to suggest that it might hold water. It took me about ten mintues to drag her away from the table I had to intially drag her up to, and we parted ways. 

The point of the story is, Scientology preys on the weak minded and the generous, and that is dangerous, because if the basis of the religion (at least how it is presented) is a philosphy on how to live stress-free, that is enticing to many an individual who has been let down in their dreams and is slowly succombing to the woes of everyday life. So keep your minds strong and stay aware, because Scientologists can make their religion sound like a philosphy all they want, but bottom line, its an ever growing mob of ridiculousness and it has already infiltrated at least one branch of the government. 

Sorry for the long-windedness, but I enjoyed writing that.


----------



## Exile (Dec 17, 2007)

Scientologist=Psychologist from space :shock: hahaha


----------



## MeatyMax (Dec 17, 2007)

Beck a scientologist?! I thought itd be cool to hang out with him but not if hes going to try and brainwash me!.......Anyway, from what I've gathered so far is that Scientology was written by a sci-fi author about how the aliens have/will infultrate earth? Yet they say its a way of life and helps releive stress.....Hmmm. So for the sake of conversation and to carry on, just what is scientology.


----------



## Grace (Dec 18, 2007)

"Scientology" comes from latin derivations meaning "the study of truth". I just realized how redundant that sounds. Anyway, the philosophy of scientology suggests that man is an immortal, divine being capable of manifesting anything and everything (positive or negative) in his or her own life. However, certain stress triggers (everyday trivialities) stunt the growth and negate the true power of man because Earth is a planet that works against the being of man and not with him. Now, the actual story of scientology includes (it sounds like a science fiction novel, because L. Ron Hubbard was a D rated science fiction novelist before he created his own religion) a Creation theory. 

The Creation theory of Scientology explains how homo sapiens, at the dawn of man, were unknowing of their own divinity and still evoloving. At the same time, there was a battle going on in space between extra terrestrial beings. It was kind of one of those good and evil things. Now, the evil (stressed) alien souls escaped and found their way to planet Earth, where they promptly infected the race of man with all of their stress and negative energy. I forget what these souls are called but I'm pretty sure it sounds like or is "Marklar". Not. Kidding. So the whole point of Scientology is to rid the of these alien stress causing souls using at home medical techniques (which explains why Tom Cruise delivered his own child inside of his home with no doctors present...also that explains why he's a freak) which can be learned reading the book Dionetics, written by L. Ron Hubbard. 

Scientology believes that man has three parts. The spirit, called "thetan" which is the representation of the immortal essence of man and has experience the mind knows not. The second is the mind, which the thetan uses to communicate with the environment surrounding, and the third is the body, which has nothing to do with the thetan. The body is actually thought of as a much lesser version of man himself. 

Much of Scientology is theorized in graph form, because again, it doesn't make any sense. There are Eight Dynamics, three elements of the Arc, and a Tone Scale. The Eight Dynamics split up all that exists (God, the Physical Universe, Man, Life Forms, etc.) The Arc stands for "affinity" "reality" and "communication" and is used to explain and discuss interpersonal relationships. Lastly, the Tone Scale is what streetside Scientologists are using to turn everyday activities and feelings (like Happiness is one of them) into a representation of the quality of one's life. 

I think that's about all I can take for now, but I hope that helps.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 16, 2008)

*tom cruise is a poop eating madman*

wow... i just watched this video of tom cruise in a scientology recruitment video. he's without a doubt, completely out of his fucking mind. it's hilarious!!!!


----------



## Maxx (Feb 3, 2008)

i know somebody on here's a /b/tard

http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/PROJECT_CHANOLOGY
http://www.partyvan.info/index.php/Project_Chanology


be very wary of the 10th of february.


----------



## skunkpit (Feb 14, 2008)

useless links that may potentially explain everything...

can you see it
can you feel it
aww its totally like 
there and you can see it
its like woah
like woah woah
for a second there i thought i forgot i was tom cru... no no wait actually i didnt forget i just could see it
right there
its like...
lazer beam

http://gawker.com/5002269/the-cruise-in ... o-suppress


----------



## Zanzae (Mar 9, 2008)

Alrighty, so first I'm going to mention my background in religious exploration. I think religions are created because an individual found a system that really worked for them. We are all individuals, and thus we are different. What works for one might not work for everyone. I don't adhere to any religons, or any groups because if I didn't create it, I can't understand/know every principle, nor can I know everything about what is being done in the name of it.

I've been to jewish cinagogs, christian churches & youth groups, hare krishna temples, sikh temples, the spiritualist church, the gnostic circle, the wiccan church of canada and the church of scientology.

Last year I went to the Church of Scientology in Toronto, and took the e-meter "stress test" and concluded it was a squeeze test, and that the people were kinda weird and guarded their building in a very intense way (When I asked if I could use the washroom, I was escorted there and back). 

I'm reading the book 'the secret life of plants' and numerous people have hooked up e-meters to plants, and gotten readings in the same way as a polygraph machine did. So, perhaps e-meters do work...I want to find a way to do the plant experiment myself, with e-meters and polygraphs, but that's another topic. 

Their buildings have apparently been raided by all kinds of people, so that is perhaps why they escorted me to the washroom, but I still found/find it weird nontheless. The people at the church seemed somewhat blank to me...if that's the right word. However, I've become friends with a family who are all scientologists, and they're very distinct individuals, and some of the kindest people I've met. And I was actually somewhat surprised to find that they haven't tried to convert me in any way. 

Things from scientology do come up in conversation once in a while, just as things about judaism come up in conversation with a jewish person, things from christianity come up in conversation with a christian, etc. When I went in to inquire about scientology, they did talk to me about it, because I asked. However, I can't count the number of times christian people have come up to me on the street to try to invite me to church, or tell me to read the bible. I don't know how to comment on those deaths...there are so many spins and cover-ups in all sorts of media that I don't know what to think of anything. So what I'm basing this on is my own personal experience.

L. Ron Hubbard is the founder of scientology. From what I've gathered, it seems his attempt with scientology is to create a religion that meshes western science with asian spirituality. He teaches Siddhartha's teaching 'if it isn't true for you, it isn't true'. 

If you really want to become a scientologist, or learn about it, you basically have to give them money, or know someone who has books and lectures. This makes it very different from other religions, and perhaps harder to really learn about unless you are committed to becoming a scientologist. I don't usually give money to an organization unless I feel that I know it very well. So I wouldn't pay to learn about it, but I do have access to the books and lectures through other people. The way the books are written remind me of many other self-help books that I have picked up and skimmed through before. In the end, no one is obligated to buy what they do not want to buy. No one is forced to give up their pin number, or empty their wallets. 

It seems that many seriously religious people often develop such a strong sense of their own religion that they develop a block between their religion and others. 

In the end, I think it's a religion like any other. I don't adhere to one, but I think all have good and bad aspects. I adhere to being me, and respect that others may adhere to something created by someone else.


----------



## nick (Mar 9, 2008)

[img_size = 400:3pf6eb78]http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/3986/824abd3bba5731fe29d3b05qo8.gif[/img_size:3pf6eb78]

link:
http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/3986 ... b05qo8.gif

*[edited to embed image and provide external link --mattpist]*


----------



## Labea (Mar 9, 2008)

nick\ said:


> http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/3986/824abd3bba5731fe29d3b05qo8.gif
> 
> (too big to use [ img] thing.)



thats some intense fucked up shit


----------



## Grace (Mar 13, 2008)

Zanzae said:


> I've been to jewish cinagogs, christian churches & youth groups, hare krishna temples, sikh temples, the spiritualist church, the gnostic circle, the wiccan church of canada and the church of scientology.



I don't mean to be nit-picky at all, because I thought your thread was very useful and informative, and you made some really good points. But if you are a student of all religions and hope to, in the future, have written discourse on the matter, you should probably know that "cinagog" is a horrible attempt, in the spelling department, of the word "synagogue". And now that you know, you can continue on your quest to be enlightened about several religions at one time. 

In other news, there was supposedly a protest run by the group "Annonymous" held outside of the Church of Scientology headquarters in New York City and, I'm told, other places. Unfortunately, February 10th turned out to be bitterly cold and there was a small turnout. I was all set and ready to beat the pavement with my camera, but work stopped me from joining in the fun. It was just as well, because I think the group needs some serious help with understanding the correct and incorrect ways to protest. For instance, holding up a sign that says "Honk if you hate scientology" ain't gonna do it for me, or anyone else. 

And Matt, the link to that video concludes that it is no longer available online. This is because Tom Cruise, the psycho that he is, went ahead and got himself a top notch publicist who (is probably a scientologist) and makes articles, videos, clips, etc. disappear within days of their leakage. Haha I just said leakage in a sentence. Awesome.


----------

